# DotNet Framework 3.5 offline installer for Windows 8



## nilanko24 (Dec 9, 2012)

If you have upgraded to Windows 8 or your new PC came with the Microsoft's brand new Windows 8 operating system, many of your applications (eg. AutoCad) might not work at all due to the absence of an important component called "DotNet Framework v3.5" on this OS. Although Windows 8 comes with .Net Framework v4.5 pre-installed, but all of those apps developed on v3.5 platform need that version of the component itself to be able to run. There are only two ways to install this component:

Method 1: Install it directly from the internet (Windows update). For that, you need an internet connection on your system and a big data plan because you will need to download around 150-200MB of data and that too, will not be saved for future use. It gets downloaded, installed and the downloaded data is gone forever, you won't be able to catch hold of it. Even if you could, it  would be of no use (just keep reading, I will let you know why).

Method 2: Install it offline using Windows installation media (DVD only). There's a command that can install this component from the Windows 8 DVD. If you have the ISO, you need to burn it to a DVD or mount it on a virtual drive. Bootable pendrives won't work at all (I know that's strange). And not everyone has the Windows 8 DVD or the ISO in their asses all the time.

Method 3: Doesn't exist, but I ultimately have created it out of frustration. I made a .Net Framework 3.5 offline installer (not actually an "installer", you need the read and follow the instructions) for Windows 8 which neither requires an internet connection nor any Windows DVD or crap like that. And the good part is that it's size is just 68MB and you can save and use it forever. The instructions on how to get it installed is in the "Instructions.txt" file in the archive.

Why is it impossible to install this component using the official Microsoft's installer?

You can freely download the official setup of .Net Framework 3.5 (whopping 197 MB!) from Microsoft's website itself but you will never be able to install it using that installer because that installer itself requires .Net Framework 3.5 to be able to run on Windows 8!!

Now that's pretty ironic.

So, finally forget everything and use the "Method 3" that I created to get this component into you Windows 8 system.

Here's the download link: DotNet Framework 3.5 Offline installer for Windows 8 (all editions).exe


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 16, 2012)

nilanko24 said:


> If you have upgraded to Windows 8 or your new PC came with the Microsoft's brand new Windows 8 operating system, many of your applications (eg. AutoCad) might not work at all due to the absence of an important component called "DotNet Framework v3.5" on this OS. Although Windows 8 comes with .Net Framework v4.5 pre-installed, but all of those apps developed on v3.5 platform need that version of the component itself to be able to run. There are only two ways to install this component:
> 
> Method 1: Install it directly from the internet (Windows update). For that, you need an internet connection on your system and a big data plan because you will need to download around 150-200MB of data and that too, will not be saved for future use. It gets downloaded, installed and the downloaded data is gone forever, you won't be able to catch hold of it. Even if you could, it  would be of no use (just keep reading, I will let you know why).
> 
> ...



Nice job, mate. I encountered this problem today.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks bro. nice job. The first method rarely works for me, connection getting lost.


----------



## premsoni (Jan 5, 2013)

@nilanko24: 
Thanks Bro.. Your made offline dotnet installer worked for me in Windows-8 64bit.

Thanks a tonn...

--
Prem Soni


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

@premsoni: Welcome to TDF. And never quote your email ID in public forum for your own good.


----------



## premsoni (Jan 5, 2013)

Skud said:


> @premsoni: Welcome to TDF. And never quote your email ID in public forum for your own good.



Got it... Thanks


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 5, 2013)

Good job. Earlier I used to rely on the command line trick to get it installed without internet. But now I guess I can finally install it much more easily. Thanks,


----------



## mezeehussain (Oct 2, 2013)

nilanko24 said:


> If you have upgraded to Windows 8 or your new PC came with the Microsoft's brand new Windows 8 operating system, many of your applications (eg. AutoCad) might not work at all due to the absence of an important component called "DotNet Framework v3.5" on this OS. Although Windows 8 comes with .Net Framework v4.5 pre-installed, but all of those apps developed on v3.5 platform need that version of the component itself to be able to run. There are only two ways to install this component:
> 
> Method 1: Install it directly from the internet (Windows update). For that, you need an internet connection on your system and a big data plan because you will need to download around 150-200MB of data and that too, will not be saved for future use. It gets downloaded, installed and the downloaded data is gone forever, you won't be able to catch hold of it. Even if you could, it  would be of no use (just keep reading, I will let you know why).
> 
> ...



hey bro can you please give another like i think its not working well...plzzz


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2013)

mezeehussain said:


> hey bro can you please give another like i think its not working well...plzzz



did you try it on command line?


----------

